# Mouth of the river steelhead fishing



## rexxxross (May 11, 2018)

Do you guys use jigs at the mouth of the river or just use spoons? I haven't tried a jig tipped with maggot under a float at the mouth before, just curious on what you guys prefer in the early season. Also would it have to be near the bottom like I do in the rivers?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have never steal head fished. Bit have read plenty of reports of guys getting them on jig/maggot at the mouths of rivers.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I use jig and maggot in harbor, break wall , fixed bobber 4’ - 6’ deep and have caught many in deep water fishing shallow depths, I’ve learned a lot last couple years, have a lot more to learn but when they are fresh coming in before it gets to cold I think they fight much harder, at least fish I’ve caught in mid October more so than late november


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

You don’t need to be near the bottom. I fish some spots that are 20 feet deep and only 4-5 feet down or so.


----------



## rexxxross (May 11, 2018)

I've been fishing the past 4 days and I am not even getting bites. What am I doing wrong? Lol I am getting anxious. I use a KO wobbler bright orange and a white/silver rooster tail. Everyone else I see fishing are bottom fishing, are they going for steelhead too?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

now that were getting rain the steel should get goin, a jig and a minnow with maggott about 4 to 6 ft under a bobber is deadly. twister tails, spoons , rooster tails,ect all work good..where are you fishing, its been slow for alot of folks. as the water cools move up stream. use spawn sacks works best...........


----------



## rexxxross (May 11, 2018)

bustedrod said:


> now that were getting rain the steel should get goin, a jig and a minnow with maggott about 4 to 6 ft under a bobber is deadly. twister tails, spoons , rooster tails,ect all work good..where are you fishing, its been slow for alot of folks. as the water cools move up stream. use spawn sacks works best...........


I am assuming you are using live minnows? and which type of jig do I use to combine with the minnow?
I am fishing wildwood. Heard its not the best but they are there.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

If youcare using a ko wobbler dont fish it too fast...
They are made to wobble back and forth, hence the name ko ""wobbler""
Watch it as you are realing it in..if its spinning in circles you are realing too fast...i do very good on 1/4 and1/2 ounce ko's
Caught one last night on a green and silver 1/2 ounce as a matter of fact


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Right on Trip-J. And the rougher the weather and bigger the waves the more the wobblers shine.


----------



## rexxxross (May 11, 2018)

So are they in the rivers at all right now, maybe just super close to the mouth? I was fishing about a quarter mile down from the mouth. I am still trying to learn, I saw on the Ohio website Oct-Dec is the best time. Any extra info helps. THANKS!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Try casting a rattle trap type lure.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

These fish do not stay still for long. They either move upstream, hunt the area they are in, or keep moving in small packs to feed on baitfish. You have to keep moving until you find them, then stay put until they shut down. Then keep moving again to find them. If the fish are moving upstream as the water is rising, or falling into just fishable levels, you can intercept them by starting at a spot and moving downstream. Then once you make contact, you might have to move up to keep up. 

Try to find gauntlet areas in the streams. Skinny flow areas with good bubble lines and deeper water underneath. They will sit belly down with fast water above them. Then feed above if something goes by. A few more years and I will be able to think like a fish.

Rickerd


----------



## rexxxross (May 11, 2018)

Going back to the jig and minnow thing. What kind of jig do I use? The furry ones?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I remember years ago when I first started steelhead fishing. 
I cut open the bellies of all that I caught to see what was inside.
(The internet was just getting started)

You know what was in most of their bellies this time of the year at the grand river? LEAVES.
Not joking.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Lol, I remember a year or two ago I cut belly open on one I had caught in harbor and it was stuffed with , Lady Bugs, !!!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

there will be some fish in the lower stretches of the rivers right now but they wont stay there long...right now they are following the bait fish in just like the walleye do...the shiners are usually stacked in the harbors around now and the steelhead come in to feast on them and then stick around for the shad to show up..as the weather cools and the river waters cool they will slowly move into the rivers...some stay, some go back and forth....ive caught steelhead in the harbor that were dark from being in the river in november so...after this rain tho the fish should be scattered throughout the lower stretches of the rivers too...not saying you wont find ANY upriver cause you can...but the numbers wont be there yet...
in the lake and harbor i start my jigs about 18 inches down and work my way down from there...this time of year very rarely do you have to go deeper then 4 foot or so....usually the top 2-3 foot of water is where they will be hitting the jigs...in the rivers you want to be as close to the bottom as possible without it hanging up all the time...
i use 2 rods one with a jig and maggot on it and then cast a spoon...and yes, i have had 2 fish on at the same time, lol...thats a firedrill...keep your jigs horizontal and dont let them hang vertical even if you have to straighten it out every cast, do it..
drag and knots are EVERYTHING while steelhead fishing...keep your drag set so the fish can take line without your rod bouncing from the line going out in spurts...the drag should allow the fish to take line without the rod being pulled down then bouncing up as the drag goes out...if you get a snag or hung up check your line and re-tie...after a fish or 2 you will want to re-tie also...steelhead put alot of stress on your knots and they are easy to replace so why not do it...i use only 6 pound test ande mono...but thats my preference and ive been using that for them for over 30 years without any issues...
my biggest steelhead i ever caught was a 34 1/4 inch 14pound 7ounce fish i caught on a ko wobbler...but i catch many over 10 pounds every year on the same 6 pound test and rarely loose a fish...


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Wonder what it would be like watching two road with jigs on and casting spoons !!!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

glasseyes said:


> Wonder what it would be like watching two road with jigs on and casting spoons !!!


lol good luck, one jig and one spoon is all you need tops


----------



## rexxxross (May 11, 2018)

I went yesterday and didn't catch anything but did have some bites on a little cleo. I also tried the jig under a float with maggots. The hairs on the jig were thin and exposing the hook though, is that bad? Maybe today will be better if the rain holds off.


----------



## Christinesmack (Oct 30, 2016)

Maggots and minnows under a bright jig will smash them! I’ve never had much luck with spoons on River mouths, only down stream. You never know though.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

spoons are the ticket right now jigs will shine in about a month


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

TRIPLE-J said:


> spoons are the ticket right now jigs will shine in about a month


sent you a PM


----------

